# I just found something!!!!!!! Its so cool!



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok so one of my hens (her name is BB) will let me pick her up and cuddle her. If i sit down with her and stroke the top of hear head and neck/breadt area she will close her eyes, make a sort of purring noise then go to sleep! It is so cute!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Birds like that are few and far between and so enjoyable to have around.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Birds like that are few and far between and so enjoyable to have around.


Yes she is so lovely and is my favorite hen! Sho doesnt like being picked up but once I get her she is fine


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are uncommon but nice when you have one!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

What type of hen is she? Only girls I have ever had do that were orpingtons


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Lap chickens are few and far in between.I have a rooster like that.I'm trying to make my chicks be cuddle bunnies.So far 1 is a mama's girl.I named her LaVern just in case she turns into a he and I can change it to Vern.Had a rooster named Mable,poor guy.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

chickenmommy said:


> What type of hen is she? Only girls I have ever had do that were orpingtons


she is a warren


----------

